# New car :)



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Well 3 yrs old, picked up my mini cooper s today, i'll get up some picts soon once I give it a good polish and waxing. 1.6 supercharged producing 175bhp Its not exactly what I call economical, full tank on friday, filled it again today, 198 miles for a tank  Just cant stop racing through the gears and smiling  Ronnie did I see you today in portadown? top of meadow lane going through traffic lights heading up the main street? 

Clarke


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice mate, Bet you want to get it 'just so' asap! Look forward to the pics!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea its a dark navy metalic blue so makes a nice change from my silver focus, if I get a chance tomorrow i'll clean it and post up some pics.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds very nice.
Look forward to the pics :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

IT was me...VERY NICE was just admiring it as i went through the lights thinking nice motor love the colour... they r great cars a my cousin had 1 the same only in Light blue and a friend of mine has a GP ..u'll enjoy every minute..Health to enjoy m8


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Lovely car fella! You'll get some brilliant reflections off the dark paint too compared to the silver!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

nice one, a mate has a grey cooper s! he loves them lol


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice, enjoy! Get some pics up


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

nice car mate will prob see you about its a small world lol


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

nice car love the focus


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

davy st2 ni said:


> nice car love the focus


Thanks, this post was orginally for my mini cooper s but I kept it for 7 days and got rid of it lol so bought myself a focus. Loving it


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

whyd you sell the mini out of couriousity?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Just couldnt get to like it, it was strange, I couldn't say exactly what I didnt like i just wasnt enjoying driving it, owned a focus before the mini so now im back to another one and really liking it.


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Very sad to hear you sold your S  What a great car. In the first post you sounded so pleased with it!

Iv got a standard cooper (115bhp) and i have got to say its the single best thing I have ever purchased  I absolutely love it. Fun to drive, handles great and look good. 

Have fun with your focus 

Dan


----------

